# would a cichlid eat a crab?



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

???:biggerfish:


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Depends on the cichlid and the crab. You have an oscar and throw in a crab, then yes - that cichlid will eat the crab more than likely. But if you have a firemouth and a decent sized crab then there is a chance they'll live in perfect harmony. Are you looking at any specific animals to get a better idea of?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

As Logan said, it depends on the size of the fish and crab. But I have heard that having a large crab in with cichlids will end up with either the crab dead or the cichlids. Just make sure to have plenty of hiding spaces for when the crab molts


----------

